# Weird/Creative Tank Decor?



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm gunna redo my sorority because I always do it the same and its boring me now. Anyone find any household items that make good caves and such that are somewhat creative? Right now I've got lots of live and fake plants in there, and the brightest coloured gravel I could find lol. If you all want photos of it now, I can post some.

I really wanna make some of these, we've got lots of slate in certain areas around here and could potentially make money off them (plus I have no life other than water changes so I need something to do to keep my creativity alive! lmao)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8XYoUOpRsg&list=FLHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=1&feature=plpp_video

I'd rather not go to the store and buy the same decorations they always have at walmart lol. I tried posting this in the betta tank section of the forum but got no replies. Hope you all have some good ideas!


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow! i love that idea! and a creative thing i used was a martini glass that i put rocks in. it makes a nice half way to the surface in a 10 gal. my fish loved to lay on it.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Tea cups  I want a tea pot but the handle wont work well with water :/


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Both are cool ideas!  I'd love to fill that martini glass with rainbow marbles, how awesome  I'm sure the girls would love that!


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

http://stoneworkbystephens.com/miniatures/ this seems kinda cool would look awesome in a large tank and have a village in the woods set up


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

^ OMFG. That is so awesome!!! Little roundish rocks would be way easier to come by than slate!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Porcelain and terracotta work wonderfully. Just take a small terracotta pot (brand new, make sure it never touched fertilizer) and cut it in half, burying each half cutside down into the gravel. Bettas generally love it, and it provides a great hiding spot for sorority tanks.

Porcelain tends to be more expensive and harder to cut, but terracotta has lots of pores that can hold algae and makes it harder to remove. Be sure to soak either one in clean water for half and hour to saturate it completely before adding it to your tank.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool! I like that idea too  Glad I posted here, my other thread was very lonely LOL


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Clean jelly jars make good caves if you allow algae to grow on the outside!~ I left a jelly jar in a bucket of water sitting outside for about a month before (turning it every once in a while so there was an even coating of algae), then put it in one of my tanks. The algae that grew on it made it so the fish couldn't see through the glass and it was dark enough inside to give them a sense of security while still having a nice look to it because of the indents on the jar. It's pretty nice if you have the patience to let algae grow evenly on the jar for a while first (and of course if you don't mind the algae! cx).


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I like sake cups - they still look quite natural but make lovely caves.  You could incorporate them into a stone structure.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

algae jars would make great caves! 

sake cups would be great too, would be a neat oriental style tank, which I like


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I love the martini glass idea! I went out to buy some right after I read this thread(as well as some glass stones to put in them. Now I'm trying to figure out how to make a fake toothpick with olives (especially one that won't tear fins).

I also have plastic coconut cups that I got at a party store years ago. I filed down the rim because it was a little rough. The opening is sorta wide so i put a plant of to one side of the opening to block it a little and make the fish feel a little more hidden.

I was also thinking that a picture frame (just the empty frame, no pictures or glass) leaned against a wall would look neat.


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

Coffee Cups / Mugs make cute caves.

A picnic table cloth makes a nice background

Some people even make lego caves! (I hear it's hard to make them sink though)

Empty flower pots for caves.

Colored glass cups.

I've seen some people use those mini piggy banks (They usually make extra holes)

Marbles

Glass figurines

PVC pipes and attack rocks to it to make a nice cave

I once even saw a "Princess" Themed tank and there was a glass high-heel in it. 


Have fun and be creative!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i used a pair of candle holders as caves... one is real neat, and Scout adores it. the other is clear, one of those scented rock holders. i cleaned it REALLY well before using it. Ichi liked it.... But grew bored of it.

i've also used a fish bowl as a cave~ Zidane loved it, and would build HUGE bubble nests in it.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

What about the half coconuts made for reptiles? Cut it open more and get moss growing on it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow you all have some awesome ideas!


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

repru04 said:


> What about the half coconuts made for reptiles? Cut it open more and get moss growing on it.


I've never though of that before. That sounds really cool


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 2 ceramic sponge holders that I boguht as fish caves :d one is a frog the other is a whale , they look adorable in the tank! Like he is sitting in the mouth of a frog/whale haha Got them at dollarama. ( I have 2 of the same ones that I use in the rat cage as food bowls as well ( not the same ones , just the same designs) ) Love them.

here is pictures of the rat ones since I don't have pictures of the fish ones in the tank haha but you get the idea


----------



## MissPokemaster (Jan 18, 2012)

Cinderwolf said:


> I have 2 ceramic sponge holders that I boguht as fish caves :d one is a frog the other is a whale , they look adorable in the tank! Like he is sitting in the mouth of a frog/whale haha Got them at dollarama. ( I have 2 of the same ones that I use in the rat cage as food bowls as well ( not the same ones , just the same designs) ) Love them.
> 
> here is pictures of the rat ones since I don't have pictures of the fish ones in the tank haha but you get the idea


 HAHAHA! Omg, I love that! That's super cute, lol, I'm totally gonna go out and try to find something like that now!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i work at a michaels, and they sell all sorts of little candle holders and glass. i think i'll get him a candle holder! i never would have thought of that.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I saw this little ducky toothbrush holder at Target. I thought that maybe the fish would like swimming in and out of the holes.


----------

